# Ogólne > Badania >  Wysokie limfocyty niskie granulocyty

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, zgłosiłam się do lekarza z bólem w okolicy lędźwiowej, oraz częstymi skurczami w dłoniach i nogach. Dostałam skierowanie na badania, opisze te co mnie zaniepokoiły:
Gran# 1,3 10^9/L (norma 2,0-7,0)
Lymph% 75,8 % (norma 20,0-40,0)
Gran% 15,7% (norma 50,0-70,0)
Proszę o krótką interpretacje, bo do lekarza dostanie się dopiero we wtorek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dodam ze mam 30 lat

----------


## Patryk86

Wyniki wskazują na granulocytopenię i względny (odsetkowy) wzrost limfocytów, co prawie zawsze towarzyszy granulocytopenii. Nie jest to duży niedobór granulocytów - nie stwarza zwiększonego ryzyka infekcji bakteryjnej, jednak takie wyniki wskazują na być może trwającą infekcję wirusową (co o tej porze roku jest dosyć częste). W każdym razie wyniki badań nie są charakterystycznie powiązane ze zgłaszanymi dolegliwościami, nie sugerują konkretnej choroby.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Serdecznie dziękuje za tak szybką odpowiedź, mylę że teraz już trochę spokojniejsza doczekam do wtorku  :Smile:

----------

